# trying to mount an iRiver mp3 player

## gbkyle

I have an iRiver H10 20GB mp3 player and i would like to mount it on gentoo so i can obviously transfer mp3's to it.. I tried using MAKEDEV sda , sdb etc and when i try to mount /dev/sda /mnt/iriver i get a 

```
mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device

```

i tried ivman which didnt automount it.. ;\ I have FAT support built into the kernel. 

Any suggestions?

/var/log/messages shows

```
Sep 20 00:11:40 lapboxen usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

```

when i plug it in how do i mount that  :Neutral: 

----------

## GaardenZwerch

/dev/sda is the HDD itself (the physical device)

you have to mount a partition on that device, i.e. /dev/sda1 would be the first partition on your Iriver.

Frank

----------

## PyroBor

 *Quote:*   

> Well, I finally solved the problem. It turns out that everything was set correctly as far as my kernel modules, udev config, etc etc goes. However, it turns out that Iriver signed some evil pact with microsoft, enabling the device to only work with the latest version of MS media player (10 or something? who really cares, eh?). Anyhow, there is a cheap hack, the "UMS trick", as it is called.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 1. Plug your H10 into the USB port
> ...

 

from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-392609-highlight-iriver+h10.html

seems that you need to know that trick to plugin iriver H10 20GB... I was thinking of buying it... but now that I realised that you have to do that evrytime you want to plug it in I have second thoughts, couse it is really annoying doing that evrytime you want to upload few songs...

----------

## arma

hello, 

i just bought the iriver h10 (6gig) ... bnut this trick seem snot working...

no reboot or something like that when i plug/unplug the usb cable ...

by the 'circle' button .. do you mean the on/off button ? (yes, it stop but not reboot)

any tips ?

----edit

btw, everything with my kernel/udev should work coz i just replaced my dead ipod which was working yesterday

----edit 2

ok, it seems working, i just remove the battery for one or two minutes before power on agin

----------

## ShadowMetis

I got my iRiver Friday, and got it working under Gentoo yesterday. To get it to work with Linux, it must be in UMS(USB Mass Storage) mode. There is a way to get it to automatically be in this mode with a firmware change, however you can also just switch it temporarily to UMS mode with a little trick(which was mentioned above). This is the exact way to do the trick:

1. Turn off the H10.

2. Plug it into your USB port.

3. Use a pin to push the reset button located at the top of the H10 (to the right of the Hold switch).

4. Hold down the power button and circle button(button on the face of the H10 on the right side) until you see a message at the top saying that UMS mode is enabled (for the small ones), or Emergency Mode Enabled (for the 20 gig ones).

After this, you should be able to mount your H10 normally.

----------

## PyroBor

Thanks. I bought iRiver H10 20GB and I almost give up on making it work on linux. After browsing this forum I found many posts and topics that said that is almost impossible to get players with MTP protocol to work. So I more or less give up. But then I tried your instructions. Well I had nothing to lose and they work. And I also find out that if you don't follow the instructions step by step doesn't work.

Thanks again!

----------

